# Vintage Marathon?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

For some reason I did not know there were vintage marathon, referring to marathon military pieces current, I mean not this vintage!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like that, James, and as you say, I had no idea there were Marathons so old... i have a modern quartz polycarbonate cased marathon; interesting to see where it came from...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I may be wrong, but my guess is the brand name 'Marathon' was bought by the present company and revived, there is a lot of this going on......

The modern companies have nothing to do with the originals, they just use the name and use the pedigree of the old name....

Like Accurist etc.....Even Smiths is used for shitty quartz clocks....


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I may be wrong, but my guess is the brand name 'Marathon' was bought by the present company and revived, there is a lot of this going on......
> 
> The modern companies have nothing to do with the originals, they just use the name and use the pedigree of the old name....
> 
> Like Accurist etc.....Even Smiths is used for shitty quartz clocks....


Unfortunately, I believe that the company that makes the shitty quartz clocks is the same company that used to make the nice mechanical watches. Smith Industries (now Smiths Group) never sold the rights to the name "Smiths".


----------

